# allis chalmers d17



## jbarnes (May 24, 2010)

inherited from my dad, was running great, stopped on me one day, battery charge was low and wouldn't take a charge so i replace it and the generator, still wont start, solienoid just clicks, any ideas?


----------



## leadarrows (May 16, 2010)

Have you tried turning the engine by hand? Double check all of your connections. Do you know how to by-pass the solenoid?


----------



## jbarnes (May 24, 2010)

i hooked a lead from the battery to the starter but nothing, might be the stater, it was slow starting before but i thought it was the battery


----------



## jbarnes (May 24, 2010)

does anyone know how to engage the pto on a d17 allis chalmers?


----------

